# Speaker Wire/Network lines



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

71 Views and no answer.
I guess we don't know where to begin or what your real question is.

I always run more wires than actually needed in any Home Theater.
And with more Receivers coming out with 9.2, 11.2 or more Channels, it would be wise to be prepared and run more Speaker-wires in future Speaker locations.
Check out Dolby.com for Speaker placement.

I don't know why you would run Coax with the exception of having multiple Subwoofers. (these can be driven with Coax Cables and adapters.)
Cat6, ok, if you run HDMI over Cat later on or plan on doing it right now.

If you like more answers, you might want to check out AVSForum.com, they have a section about Dedicated Home Theater Construction.
And post some pictures, if you like.
It will be interesting how things work out for you.
Cheers,
:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Draw out a plan, if you have architect drawings of the home theater, make a copy for location of wires. Remember that Cat-6 can be used also for HDMI over Ethernet wire, and RG-6 can be used for both audio & component video.

The first question is, how many components are you locating in the closet, are they feeding other parts of the house, how many speakers total through out the house, are you using some type of controller to control the media server, what are you using to watch movies and tv in each room.

I did find one nice USB to network adapter, that you could also put on your list as a media server to your network. http://cirago.com/wordpress/products/networking/ciragolink/ It will allow you to connect up to 4 USB hard drives, has a built in media server, and iTunes server. Just a fyi, in case you are looking for something else to add on your list of equipment for your network.

Also as for HDMI, you can do HDMI over network, but it gets pricey for the equipment, and is becoming just into the leading edge of technology that is becoming more of the norm. Also you can look at something like the Trendnet AC1750 Router, which will do 1.3gbps throughput http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=100_TEW-812DRU&cat=196

Not much else I can think of, other than you may want to if you have not already, is check out the pdf book at AVSforum.com for home theater building.


----------

